# freedesktop.org: puo' fare questo?

## alexbr

http://xserver.freedesktop.org/Software/xserver

http://xfce.org/images/screenshots/kikoune.png

mi ha stupito, ma è veramente capace di fare questo?

qualcuno l'ha gia' emerso e provato?

----------

## popposoft

credo che in questo forum se ne sia già parlato, ma non ricordo sinceramente a che punto fosse la discussione...

un mio amico qua in facoltà l'ha provato e credo sia giunto a conclusione che sia molto instabile e lento... ma posso sempre sbagliarmi (o può essere uscita già una nuova versione nel frattempo)

----------

## silian87

Certo che e' di sicuro un buon inizio!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

non ti sbagli, e' lento.

Non esiste ancora nessun supporto stabile per l'accelerazione 2D e 3D delle varie schede (nvidia,ati,ecc) e il driver Vesa nativo e' anche lui piuttosto primitivo.

Ma in compenso, promette davvero bene  :Smile: 

----------

## faber

benve si incazza perche' non l'hai citato, poppo

faber (che non c'entra niente)

----------

## silian87

Ma se io adesso vorrei provare freedesktop.org con un window manager qualunque, cosa dovrei fare in ordine ?

----------

## faber

Sembro faber ma sono benve (è andato in bagno lasciando il suo pc nelle mie grinfie)

Quì ci sono i vecchi post sull'argomento:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=115032&highlight=freedesktop

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=110760&highlight=freedesktop

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=109949&highlight=freedesktop

----------

## faber

maledetto benve!

vabbe' visto che l'h afatto a fin di bene... (ed un altro post nello score, yeah!)

----------

## popposoft

io l'ho appena installato.... grazie al mio portatile potente non risento troppo dei rallentamenti che comunque sono evidenti... non ho problemi grossi con niente... non si blocca... passo tranquillamente da fb a X ... però non ho le ombre e le trasparenze fiche... adesso lo configuro e poi ve ne riparlo  :Cool: 

----------

## alexbr

popposoft, potresti mandarci in qualche modo uno screenshot che godiamo subito del tuo desktop sul nuovo server x?

EDIT: puoi trovarmi su irc.azzurra.org

----------

## yardbird

Io l'ho provato e sinceramente non mi sembra affatto lento.

Tenete presente che è un driver VESA generico che riesce a generare le trasparenze in tempo reale   :Shocked:  (sul mio portatile Cel 800 e scheda grafica zozza integrata con 8MB di memoria condivisa).

Chiaro che se settate il vostro WM in modo che mostri il contenuto delle finestre mentre le spostate un pochino stenta.

Personalmente lo userei al posto di xfree se avesse il supporto alla rotellina del mouse e un qualche tipo di driver per far funzionare MPlayer decentemente.

E' estremamente leggero e velocissimo a partire. Non vedo l'ora che arrivino i driver accelerati  :Very Happy: 

PS: per vedere le trasparenze bisogna far partire "xcompmgr" e poi "transset" (alcune versioni di transset però sembrano bacate...)

----------

## popposoft

non mi fa le trasparenzeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   :Sad:  e nemmeno le ombreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

vabbè a parte questo, sarà sicuramente colpa di una mia configurazione sballata o forse di fluxbox... (sto anche compilando cacca-di-e per provare) 

non appena avrò una configurazione up-and-running posterò prontamente uno screenshot...

ho provato a sostituire a Xvesa (il driver suo che installa di base) Xati e come risultato ho ottenuto un bel kernel panic  :Smile: 

penso che userò Xvesa...

beh anche io non risento troppo del rallentamento ma ho sotto le chiappe un PIV a 2.80 Ghz con 512 MB di ram... e una ati radeon mobility 9000 con 64 mb ddr...  :Smile:  forse è per quello....

posterò svliuppi futuri...

----------

## Peach

ho seguito curiosamente la discussione e mi sn informato riguardo anche le ultime beghe legali che accompagneranno il rilascio di Xfree 4.4 (vedi: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.user/67366 ) e da quel che pare molti developers si stanno spostando proprio su freedesktop.org... pare la cosa interessante... 

a breve mi adeguerò pure io...

----------

## mrgamer

mmm pare che ci siano le ebuild per ora, ma non siano dentro il portage...

cmq... se non supporta nessuna VGA per il momento, spero PERLOMENO che sia piu leggero dei 70MB di xfree! ( o di xdirectfb!)

io sarei piu attirato dal progetto ywindows, leggero e con funzionalita quali trasparenze & co...

----------

## alexbr

L'ho compilato...

Effettivamente è veloce da compilare da eseguire...

Però non ho ancora iniziato la configurazione:

non mi parte il mousenon si avvia alcuna applicazione, evidentemente non funziona con .xinitrc

Qualcuno sa darmi dei consigli?

----------

## Benve

Per usare le trasparenze io facevo

```
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/opt/fdo/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH" 

/opt/fdo/bin/xcompmgr
```

o qualcosa di simile. Non ricordo.

Comunque i problemi di velocita` e/o stabilita` venivano fuori proprio con le trasparenze

----------

## cerri

Pare che la comunità Gentoo sia più portata a muoversi vero Y-Windows .

----------

## Vide

Ma se non ho capito male, Y non ha bisogno (e non supporta addirittura) i toolkit già esistenti come Qt e GTK, oppure ho capito male?

Io propenderei per freedesktop..è più avviato, più supportato e già al lavoro coi team di Gnome e KDE. Y mi sembra l'ennesimo progetto "facciamo un X migliore" che poi finisce nel dimenticatoio dopo un annetto di sviluppo. Magari mi sbaglio, smentitemi senza esitazione  :Smile: 

----------

## tolipth

Molto importante e' vedere se e quale progetto attirera' le aziende (IBM, Sun....).

----------

## cerri

Quello che spero è: che forki XFree e che la comunità si tuffi in questo fork.

----------

## Sparker

Mah, per i driver proprietari ATI/nVidia sarebbe meglio il fork, ma ho la sensazione che da un po'  di tempo  a questa parle la comunita' sente XFree vecchio e limitativo  e ha  voglia un cambiamento.

----------

## tolipth

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Quello che spero è: che forki XFree e che la comunità si tuffi in questo fork.

 

Non e' meglio avere qualcosa di nuovo? Mi sembra che X si basi su un progetto un po' vecchio e pesante.

----------

## emix

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> Non e' meglio avere qualcosa di nuovo? Mi sembra che X si basi su un progetto un po' vecchio e pesante.

 

Sono d'accordo con te... anche se questa soluzione è lunga da percorrere.

----------

## cerri

Creare un server X supportato da sviluppatori e società varie non è poi così semplice...

----------

## emix

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Creare un server X supportato da sviluppatori e società varie non è poi così semplice...

 

Come tutte le cose del resto. Soltanto un progetto davvero innovativo potrebbe spingere ad una migrazione di massa.

Comunque credo che la questione XFree sarà uno dei temi caldi di questo 2004.

----------

## tolipth

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Creare un server X supportato da sviluppatori e società varie non è poi così semplice...

 

vero, per questo e' importante vedere come si muovono le grandi aziente, comunque fino a quando non ci sara' un nuovo server X, la vedo dura per l'affermazione di linux sui desktop.

Mi sembra che questo non sia il primo problema tra gli sviluppatori di X, se non ricordo male anche Keith Packard se ne e' andato da X nel 2003 creando Xserver.

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> Comunque credo che la questione XFree sarà uno dei temi caldi di questo 2004.

 

Me too...

----------

